# Goat tree house



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

I'm clearing out a hill and one of the trees is just too tall for me to cut down by myself. It's surrounded by stumps about 4 feet high from the other trees I cut down, so I decided to use the stumps as a floor support for a goat tree house. I was planning on putting the ramp on the high side so it would just be a level walk from the hill to the house and if they fall, it would only be a foot or two. These will be my first goats so I know ya'll can imagine more potential goat problems than I can. Is this a hair brain idea?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats love to be in high places. You would be surprised at some of the playgrounds that people build.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

:clap::thumbup: Just make it really sturdy


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't forget to post pictures so we all can see. I am looking for ideas for toys for my girls.


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Goats love to be in high places. You would be surprised at some of the playgrounds that people build.


What??? You're going to give me that and just leave me hangin? 
I did see that round castle.
Neat to be sure.
A way to build up if you can't build out but that one would make me nervous.

I'll start taking pics of the site as it sits now, and it make take a little while but you can be sure I'm going to be looking for tips and ideas from you goats, er um, you know.

So much to do right now. Mesh fence. Electric fence. Shelter. Food and water appliances, LGD.
I'm equally excited about all of those projects so all of them are about half done. [sigh]


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

OK. HERE are some pics of my goat projects to date including cluter of stumps and bottom of treehouse tree...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Lookin' good!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tree house is a neat idea..anything they can jump on and play king of the mountain....when you are done..look careful for small spaces (two boards not quite touching) holes in wood or stumps legs can be trapped in, nails sticking out, splinters, any thing the goats can hurt themselves on..get down on their leve and take a good look..once you ar sure its safe..then spend plenty of time watching them play..they will let you know if you missed something...lol After all they are goats..they will find a way...enjoy and take lots of pix


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

It's a great idea! I put a deck around a tree in my goat pen and the goats spend most of their time on it. It will be a hit with them


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

nice pictures. Looks like you have done a lot of work. Like your fencing. I have a small pen for my girls right now but am gonna fence in a large area during the summer. Separate pastures to rotate them.


----------

